# Homemade tools



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello all. While killing time the last 3 months, I've found some interesting, if not highly useful, sites that those of you who are coming into the winter months might want to take a look at to pass some time while the snow piles higher against the windows.

This one is a site where people send in pictures and plans for various tools they have designed themselves. Most of it isn't woodworking oriented, but I've enjoyed looking at how creative some people can be to solve a problem. I don't even know what a lot of it is, but I think that a lot of you folks have a much broader range of experience in using tools than I do, so it might have something of interest to you. 

You can subscribe to the newsletter, which I think I get about once a week. It shows the newest posts, and there's also a link you can click to download 50 of their better tools that have been posted over the years.

Anyway, here's the link.
HomemadeTools.net -- Thousands of Homemade Tools


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Always looking for inspiration. Thanks.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_Jim._
Good collection of jigs.
panning for.....
Thank you.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello,
I had the honor of seeing one of my tools included on this site

Homemade Floating Circle Cutting Router Jig


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

"You can subscribe to the newsletter, which I think I get about once a week."
I looked and looked at the the website but cannot find a link to subscribe to their newsletter! What am I missing? Do you have to become a member to subscribe?
Mike


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I hadn't remembered how I signed up for the newsletter. Here's the link. 

http://www.homemadetools.net/blog/tag/newsletter/

Scroll down to the second block that has a picture of a yellow book with 50 BEST on it. You can click there for the signup form. Sorry I forgot about that.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, worked great.
Mike


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Santé.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice link Jim! You hooked me to my laptop forever!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Santé said:


> Hello,
> I had the honor of seeing one of my tools included on this site
> 
> Homemade Floating Circle Cutting Router Jig


Daniel, is there a way to enlarge the picture so that I can see the detail better?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Charles
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Tripode_Anglais.pdf


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, all details are on the PDF file in english !!!! named by John


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. I have it downloaded. That is a really good jig for small circles Daniel.


----------



## shockersfantom (May 17, 2017)

Those are pretty neat Jim.
-
<a href="http://www.wichitalimoservice.com"></a>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

link doesn't work...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> link doesn't work...


I just clicked it, and it came up. Maybe try it this way:
homemadetools.net


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chessnut2 said:


> I just clicked it, and it came up. Maybe try it this way:
> homemadetools.net


thanks...
HomemadeTools.net - Encyclopedia of Homemade Tools


----------

